# From the experts...i need diet help please :)



## jessicamerrick (Jan 6, 2013)

I found my girl Madeline unable to walk, she was out of her head and there was slimy green poo. We brought her in, bathed her and gave her a good blow drying. On the kitchen table I applied olive oil to her vent while she ate raisins, just in case she was egg bound. While she isn't laying now due to short kentucky days, I'm worried it is a diet thing. She eats crumbles and snacks in morning and at night. Any suggestions? Help is much appreciated.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Is she drinking anything? I would give her some electrolytes, or gatorade. Any other symptoms? Has she been eating ok? Does she make any noise, like a rattle in her chest, or raspy breathing? Does her breath stink? Are her eyes and nose clear? Sorry for all the questions, but it will help!


----------



## jessicamerrick (Jan 6, 2013)

She eats well, no wheezy noises, is drinking but when getting a bath tried drinking the water. I'm thinking its a lack of grit, as I live in a subdivision and she has to be caged. I placed oyster shell in her feeding area tonight. I do appreciate the help very much, she's my girl!


----------



## jessicamerrick (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh, and eyes...it was like she had taken Valium, out of sorts and halfway shut. After the bath more alert.


----------



## Bluerooster (Jan 19, 2013)

What about eye color? And pupil dilation? Is the iris the same color as allways? and are the pupils small, or large, and how do they react to light?


----------



## jessicamerrick (Jan 6, 2013)

Her eyes were fine. I brought her in and bathed her, applied olive oil to her vent in case she was bound. She snacked on the kitchen table with us on bread,grapes and raisins. She died two days later. Obviously I was heart broken and sobbed like a baby. She was my first, and talked to me so much. My remaining girls in a separate coop luckily are healthy.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

jessicamerrick said:


> Her eyes were fine. I brought her in and bathed her, applied olive oil to her vent in case she was bound. She snacked on the kitchen table with us on bread,grapes and raisins. She died two days later. Obviously I was heart broken and sobbed like a baby. She was my first, and talked to me so much. My remaining girls in a separate coop luckily are healthy.


So sorry for your loss. Wish I could help you figure out what went wrong.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Awww, so sorry. Hugs to you!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm sooo sorry Jessica. =' [ I feel your heart break. Many hugs my friend.


----------



## Circle_U_Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I feel for you too. It sucks to lose a bird. Especially a favorite. I would, however, give a more balanced diet. Too many treats are not good for them. Its like a child. They would live off of candy if you let them. I do give scratch every day. But it is very little. And it is made up of corn, boss, barley, oats, and wheat. Just a handful in the evening when I get home to each pen. Their diet consists of 95% layer mash. Always keep the feeder full. A little bit of treats goes a long way with chickens in my opinion. I have 50+ birds and give out less than a quart of scratch a day. Now your bird's death could have been caused by anything. I am not saying it was your feed. Just an observation in general.


----------



## Circle_U_Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

WARNING-GROSS----
Here is a link on chicken poop to help in the future if you notice something not right about a birds poop......http://chat.allotment.org.uk/index.php?topic=17568.0


----------



## jessicamerrick (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate the kind words and advice.


----------

